# Back to School Zoom Event



## Josh DUK (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

As schools are due to reopen in September, we know you might be worried about the safety of your child with diabetes returning to school. Evidence suggests that children and young people – including those with diabetes – are at a very low risk of becoming seriously ill from coronavirus. But we know you may still have questions.


Join us at our ‘Back to School’ Zoom session with our panel of experts who’ll help to answer your questions about your child returning to school safely.


*Meet the panel  *


Dr Fiona Campbell, Consultant Paediatrician and Diabetologist at Leeds Children’s Hospital
Carol Metcalfe, Advanced Specialist Practitioner in Paediatric Diabetes at Royal Manchester Children’s Hospital
James Rodger-Phillips, a Head of Department at a secondary school who lives with type 1 diabetes
Steve Paxton, parent of two teenagers with type 1 diabetes and Good Care In School Award assessor


*The details of the session *


When: Wednesday 12 August
Time: 7.30-8.30pm
How: Please register for the session by completing this *short form*. Closer to the time, we’ll email you a link to join the session. We’ll be using a video platform called Zoom. You can use this on a smart phone, tablet, or computer/laptop if it has speakers. You won’t need to use your microphone or camera, and you’ll be able to ask questions during the panel through the Q&A button. We’ll also provide a phone number for you to dial in to listen the call if you don’t have access to an internet connection.


----------



## Odette DUK (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi Josh, please can you delete this post as it's no longer relevant! 
Thanks
Odette


----------

